
Apple Watch has found a useful home with everyone that works on their feet - mpweiher
https://qz.com/1282210/the-apple-watch-has-found-a-surprisingly-useful-home-in-the-service-industry/
======
blackflame7000
It's a fantastic product and I've bought the 2nd and 3rd but still haven't
upgraded my iPhone. The fitness tracking has helped me to lose 40 lbs. That's
easily worth the money right there.

